
Why I left physics for economics - okket
https://www.theguardian.com/science/life-and-physics/2017/jun/22/why-i-left-physics-for-economics
======
dwviel
Most people leave physics because there are no career opportunities. The glut
of Ph.D. scientists in the US is the dirty little secret of academia that is
reinforced by official agencies like the NSF and DoD.

